# Cannot compile uuidlib from sources



## Alex11z (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello!

I have got the library written for linux
But I cannot compile it under FreeBSD 8.3 amd64

```
# gmake
gcc -fPIC -w -I/usr/src/include  -c uuidlib.c -o uuidlib.o
gcc uuidlib.o -shared -L/usr/local/lib -luuid -o uuidlib.so
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -luuid
gmake: *** [uuidlib] Error 1
```
Can you help me?


----------



## Alex11z (Sep 3, 2012)

Solved by installing misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid.


----------

